# K1 Visa Sponsorship



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

As you may know I am in the process of my K1 visa
We have a fairly simple question which we're struggling to find an answer too.

My fiancee is my sponsor and she doesn't earn enough for the full $18.5k she's probably about $5000 short. 
So we need to make up the short fall in cash, we're read some places that its 5x and others 3x

The question is, does the visa sponsor have to have this money? As I have plenty to cover it, although it's in Sterling


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BritishGav said:


> As you may know I am in the process of my K1 visa
> We have a fairly simple question which we're struggling to find an answer too.
> 
> My fiancee is my sponsor and she doesn't earn enough for the full $18.5k she's probably about $5000 short.
> ...


The mother of all visa questions uscis.gov says - 3x
USCIS - Affidavit of Support
Please consider that cash gifts are limited or taxable - irs.gov


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

BritishGav said:


> As you may know I am in the process of my K1 visa
> We have a fairly simple question which we're struggling to find an answer too.
> 
> My fiancee is my sponsor and she doesn't earn enough for the full $18.5k she's probably about $5000 short.
> ...


3x.

You can cover it, but it must be in a reasonably liquid or liquifiable form. Recently they've been most reluctant to take, equity in property into account, for example.


----------

